# Britstops...how to search reviews?



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

When looking up Britstops reviews on MHF, can anyone tell me of an easy way to view particular reviews or has one to read all? Also as new versions of the Britstops book comes out, how are reviews collated between books...

Or have I missed something?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You could only search by searching for a site number.

But the site number can vary from year to year making searching reviews from previous years unreliable, unless you use that year's book numbers.

I've suggested to Steve that they remain the same year on year to make what you want to do easier, as then the year of review wouldn't matter, but it is not apparently possible.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I've often thought the usefulness of that thread is very limited. 

I suppose it would be too much effort to transpose the reviews across to the Britstop website, with some coding in the background that could place different years' submissions in the correct place for this year's numbering?


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi folks,

The numbering issue is one that we have mulled over at some length. Our basic principle has always been that the book should be simple and easy to use when out travelling. In this case we think that consecutive numbers should also be close geographically. So host number 432, for example, would be not far from 431 and 433, and their pages would follow one another in the book to make it easy to look up places close to each other.

Keeping the same numbers year on year would inevitably result in gaps in the numbering where hosts cease trading, while the new numbers for new hosts added each year would be at the end of the section, and so their page would not be close to the pages of other hosts in their area (for instance new host 478 might be just two miles from 432, but could be a dozen pages away).

We could look at using the same system as France Passion, which uses the names of the towns and places them in the book alphabetically, but that wouldn't keep nearby hosts together in the book, and to be honest, much as we love France Passion, we believe Brit Stops is simpler to use.

Sorry this means it's a faff for anyone wanting to use the reviews section here on the forum to check out particular sites, but hopefully the reviews still give a flavour of what the sites are like.

On a more personal note, we also think that while it can be nice to know about a place before you go, motorhoming in general, and Brit Stops in particular, is all about experiencing new things and the sense of adventure and discovery.

Steve
PS - if anyone's got a brilliant idea, we're always open to suggestions! 
PPS - all the numbers on the photos on our Flickr gallery do match those in the 2014 book.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps it may be best if reviews/feedback are only given for places which are deemed to be not up to requirements, poor, or unsatisfactory in any other way-which Steve would want to know about anyway ,. ?

So by default, no Review=no problem. 

To my knowledge FP doesn't provide for Reviews other than the database within mhf?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with Telbell. Reviews are always subjective anyway and what might be a poor experience for one would be acceptable for another 

Perhaps just letting Steve know when problems are encountered (I'm sure we do anyway) is the best way


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I enjoy reading the positive reviews and what people have enjoyed about their stay, so I wouldn't just want a thread of moans.

I think we need to remember that the thread wasn't necessarily set up as a long term review system for Britstops, basically it's a MHF thread that mikebeaches started to pass on their experience and others have added to it. It is a resource up to a point but it's a bonus, not really a flawed review system.



Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> So by default, no Review=no problem.


Or by default, default "no Review=no visits (yet)"


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think it would be a good idea to have just negative reviews. Anyone coming across the thread who didn't know Britstops would think 'Well, if it's that poor, I'm definitely not subscribing to it!' 

It is nice to read the reviews, but I don't think it can easily be used to check on a particular place you're interested in. 

But I go along with what Steve says - checking out the unknown is something we do a lot of!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I enjoy reading the positive reviews and what people have enjoyed about their stay, so I wouldn't just want a thread of moans.
> 
> I think we need to remember that the thread wasn't necessarily set up as a long term review system for Britstops, basically it's a MHF thread that mikebeaches started to pass on their experience and others have added to it. It is a resource up to a point but it's a bonus, not really a flawed review system.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris - you're spot on! I didn't start the thread with a view to it being a long term review system, although I'm pleased that others like to share their own experiences on it. I've been surprised how many people have done so.

But everybody is right on this thread, to highlight that it's not especially helpful for trying to identify a review for a specific location.

And I wouldn't especially want to see a thread that is specifically about 'disappointments', though hopefully it would be a VERY short thread in any case.

I don't think anybody who got involved from the outset can be anything but impressed (and appreciative) of what Steve has achieved in just a few short years.

Mike


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Why not have a review page on Britstops website that is protected by a Login that lasts for the period of the subscription, e.g. 1 year. Renew your subscription and get a new login. That way you can name the place instead of referencing by page number.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Im stopping at my 3rd britstop right now. 

I have had 2 good ones and one unsuitable one - partially my fault because I didnt interpret the symbols correctly.

I think Britstops is good but I think it would be better online, the information would be more up to date and there could be more photos and reviews - a lot like cc infos.

I imagine the reason its not is because of fear of the prirates. 

No doubt there would be some chancers/spammers but most of the users - myself included - either arent capable or dont want the hassle of trying to break into something to save £25 - which could probably be reduced anyway by savings on production and postage.

just my opinion

Jon


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I would also love an electronic/website option


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I am a big fan of BritStops but would also like at least something electronic. That's because the motorhome isn't outside the front door and inevitably the book is always in the wrong place so when planning a quick get away I just don't have the resource I need to hand.

Steve has to protect his revenue stream and the effort he has put in. How about encrypted USB sticks available as an extra cost option - I am sure something like that could be locked to a single device??


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I joined Britstops this year - the idea is brilliant - the execution is a little out of date

There should definitely be an online searchable version with user photo's / more info etc.

At the moment I have to do a lot of online research before I would use a britstop including doing a google earth search on the location - the last thing I want is a thatched pub in the middle of a high rise estate in London - hope that makes sense!

I do enjoy researching stops - finding the locations and then looking up the pubs etc (including looking at the pub websites / menu's etc)

I think you could easily up the membership charge to cover this kind of stuff, after all one or two nights at a britstop would cover the cost of membership.

.................again brilliant idea, great work on behalf of the MH community, but need bringing into the internet age - cant be that hard surely


----------

